# Who is the Deadliest Warrior



## Omar B (Apr 1, 2009)

So I just saw this commercial and I had to share what I saw with you guys because I know it's pretty much right up our alley.  There's this new show coming on Spike TV next week called Deadliest Warrior and though it's all speculative they are gonna pit warriors from different cultures against each other.

Here's an article I found on it:
_March 16, 2009 12:30 PM EDT_
_Premiere Episode Features Special Guest, UFC Legend Chuck Liddell_
_Nine One-Hour Episodes Of New Original Series; Premiere Starting Tuesday, April 7 On Spike TV_
_Users Can Visit Spike.com To View Full Episodes After They Premiere_
_NEW YORK, March 16 /PRNewswire/  Who would win in a battle to the death  a Samurai or a Viking? William Wallace or Shaka Zulu? The Japanese Yakuza or the Sicilian Mafia? Spike TV seeks to finally put these age old questions to rest in Deadliest Warrior, an unprecedented, non-scripted series that pits historys greatest warriors against one another to determine, once and for all, who reigns supreme._
_Premiering Tuesday, April 7 (10-11p.m., ET/PT) on Spike TV, the debut episode, Gladiator vs. Apache, features the crowd-pleasing killer of ancient Rome going up against the fierce, unyielding scalp-picking Native American warrior. Modern day gladiator, UFC fighter Chuck Liddell, makes a special appearance in this episode to test the gladiators lethal weapons using his legendary striking abilities._
_Each week, a new episode will pit two of the most feared warriors civilization has ever known against each other. To collect all significant data on these legends of combat, Deadliest Warrior assembled a fight club that consists of three series regulars: Geoff Desmoulin, a biomedical engineer and karate black belt who uses high-tech sensors to collect the data; ER doctor and UFC physician, Dr. Armand Dorian, who analyzes the lethal potential of each attack on the human body; and computer whiz, Max Geiger, who tracks all the test findings to ultimately run in a battle simulation program. Along with the use of 21st century science and the latest in CGI technology, each episode enlists warrior-specific world-class fighters and experts to provide insight into what makes these combatants tick, analyzing every facet of their unique skills of destruction, culminating in a head-to-head final fight between two legends of the battlefield that will produce the deadliest warrior._
_Other highly-anticipated showdowns this season include: Pirate vs. Knight, Taliban vs. IRA, Yakuza vs. Mafia, Viking vs. Samurai, Green Beret vs. Spetznaz, Maori vs. Shaolin Monks, William Wallace vs. Shaka Zulu and Ninja vs. Spartan._
_Deadliest Warrior featured content on Spike.com will consist of preview clips and highlight segments from each episode. Users will also be able to view full episodes of that weeks episode online after it has premiered on-air._
_Deadliest Warrior is produced for Spike TV by Morningstar Entertainment (Manhunters: Fugitive Task Force). The series is executive produced by Gary Tarpanian and Paninee Theeranuntawat. Tim Prokop serves as supervising producer and director. Sharon Levy and Tim Duffy are Spike TVs executives in charge of production._
_Spike TV is available in 97.7 million homes and is a division of MTV Networks. A unit of Viacom (NYSE: VIA, VIA.B), MTV Networks is one of the worlds leading creators of programming and content across all media platforms. Spike TVs Internet address is www.spike.com and for up-to-the-minute and archival press information and photographs, visit Spike TVs press site at www.spike.com/press._
_SOURCE Spike TV_


Ok, I can tell you right now I'm freaking out about the Ninja Vs. Spartan as well as the Samuri Vs. Viking.


Show's web site:  http://www.spike.com/show/31082


----------



## Thesemindz (Apr 1, 2009)

This is all a waste of time anyway.

Everybody knows the deadliest warrior is Chen Zhen from Jing Wu.

The Best.


-Rob


----------



## CoryKS (Apr 1, 2009)

Ditka.


----------



## Omar B (Apr 1, 2009)

The Knights who say "Nee!" Vs. The Power Rangers


----------



## Carol (Apr 1, 2009)

CoryKS said:


> Ditka.



Ditka is a Gawd


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 1, 2009)

`That is easy *Bobby Knight* and he knows it as well.


----------



## GBlues (Apr 1, 2009)

Green Beret Vs. Spetsnaz.....My money is on the Green Beret everytime. Be an interesting show.


----------



## Aikicomp (Apr 2, 2009)

My top three are:

1. Tinky Winky

2. Plex

3. Swiper or boots 

(for those of you who have kids) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Michael


----------



## Omar B (Apr 2, 2009)

Nope, don't have kids.  But anyways, who wins, Samurai or Viking?


----------



## Thems Fighting Words (Apr 2, 2009)

Omar B said:


> Nope, don't have kids.  But anyways, who wins, Samurai or Viking?



Samurai in a one on one duel. Those guys were trained for that high skill level one on one dueling. And when I say Samurai, I mean Samurai, not just any old Japanese warrior with some armor and a katana. You do realize that if you really want to know who wins, you just need to play the Age of Empires games.


----------



## Omar B (Apr 2, 2009)

I don't do video games unless the have the words "Street Fighter" or "Madden" in the title.


----------



## Marginal (Apr 2, 2009)

Thems Fighting Words said:


> Samurai in a one on one duel. Those guys were trained for that high skill level one on one dueling. And when I say Samurai, I mean Samurai, not just any old Japanese warrior with some armor and a katana. You do realize that if you really want to know who wins, you just need to play the Age of Empires games.


The highly trained one on one duelists tended to not wear any armor. (Since by the time they were focusing on that, they weren't really fighting many wars or really doing anything except coming up with ethereal fighting theory.) They'd probably have a hard time against a geared up Viking. Sword vs sword, spear, axe, throwing axe, and shield... 

Against the older Samurai who actually fought wars and trained in arts other than dojo sword fighting, it'd be a more even match.


----------



## Thems Fighting Words (Apr 3, 2009)

Marginal said:


> The highly trained one on one duelists tended to not wear any armor. (Since by the time they were focusing on that, they weren't really fighting many wars or really doing anything except coming up with ethereal fighting theory.) They'd probably have a hard time against a geared up Viking. Sword vs sword, spear, axe, throwing axe, and shield...
> 
> Against the older Samurai who actually fought wars and trained in arts other than dojo sword fighting, it'd be a more even match.



True to an extent. From what I've read samurai duelist mentality  was very ingrained so even in times of war they would often challenge high ranking rivals to one on one duels. When the they fought the Mongols, the samurai would get tricked into duels and then be slaughtered by arrow fire. Then again, arrow fire can bring down mounted knights in full plate so not like they had much of a chance. I guess you'll get your extraordinary individuals in any culture but when I think of Vikings I think more along the line of raiders and later overlords of conquered territories as opposed to master duelists. Seeing as what was outlined seem to be a one on one duel (in melee range), I'm going for the guy who trains for that particular encounter. Kind of like going for the MMA practitioner in an MMA event.


----------



## GBlues (Apr 3, 2009)

Well it has been said that the samurai for there time period were some of the most sophisticated warriors around. Talking you know, what....14th,15th century? Maybe even even further into the past. Even Lets say a 13th century samurai. Now here's the caveat of that though. The vikings weren't necassarily sophisticated. What they knew was how to kill, right? Surely they had sword tactics, but I mean they were considered viscious. Come on shore, find a village, kill all of the men, rape the women, steal the food, move on to the next conquest. I mean that is what we think about when we think about vikings right? Yet, now comes the belief structures. THe code of bushido, which really to my understanding didn't come into play until around what....about the 14th or 15th century?? Most people that don't understand that way of life, think that seppukku, ( I know I spelled that wrong), is utterly barbaric. However, it does show a total lack of fear for death, that you are willing to kill yourself, for something as small, (in some peoples opinions) as honor. So you take the vikings and there belief in Valhalla. For them if they die, they get to go to heaven and tell of great battles, and meet long dead heroes. It was a reward for a heroes life, right? For a warrior? Again they had no fear of death at least not like most people today do. So on both sides, while the practices were different the beliefs gave them the same or close to the same mentalities when it came to combat. Both sides did wear armor also. Except the vikings used shields, most Samurai that used swords did not use shields. This would be a seriously viscous battle. It would come down to who could find the chink in the defenses first, and the whole in the armor that would give them the desired affect. I would have to say that size and strenth would go to the viking, where as speed and skill would have to go to the samurai. That would be a very interesting battle. However, I personally have always wondered how a samurai would have faired against a knight in england or something. I don't really think the viking is going to stand much of a chance. Personally, unless he is just so nasty and aggressive, that he can over run the samurai. Anyways, those are my thoughts on the matter. What do you guys think?


----------



## Thems Fighting Words (Apr 3, 2009)

Samurai vs Knight? That's pretty good considering they were quite similar; feudal contracted warriors, strong cavalry who could shift to armored infantry. Again I'm working off the premise that it's one and one melee which negates the samurai's bow and the knights lance charge. I'd actually be leaning towards the knight. The samurai practiced armor cutting which I think could have worked against a viking but I doubt it would have been effective against a knight in custom fitted, full plate armor . The samurai's combat style would be heavily nullified by the knights armor whereas the knight's fighting style works just as well on an armored or unarmored foe.


----------



## Brian King (Apr 5, 2009)

http://scifiwire.com/2009/04/we-get-an-exclusive-behin.php
A behind the scenes interview/look.


Regards
Brian King


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 5, 2009)

Taliban v IRA? yeah well.
In the seventies the IRA sent some of their people out to train with the PLO in Libya, they didn't stay long as the IRA guys being Irish liked to have a good time after 'training' they'd get drunk and chat up any local females etc. The PLO decided they weren't 'serious' enough and sent them home.
the IRA would regard blowing themselves up as a failure (though we thought it was great when they scored own goals) not as a battle plan.


----------



## punisher73 (Apr 15, 2009)

After watching a couple of episodes it seems there is a great deal of apples to oranges in the model.

For example, the first episode I watched was Apache vs. Gladiator. They were both trained to fight in completely different environments and methods. The gladiator was trained to fight in a ring for the entertainment of the crowd and weapons were designed for that aspect. Apaches, on the other hand, were trained for hit and run missions/raids and kept to light weaponary and mobility.

Put them in an arena to fight one on one and I would place my money on the gladiator (even though he lost). Putting them out in the middle of nowwhere, I'd go with the apache.

Same with many of the other match ups. They should pit the professional soldiers against one another and the guerilla fighters against one another.  It's like saying which is more deadly...a shark or a tiger?  Well, is it in the water or is it in the jungle?


----------



## bluekey88 (Apr 15, 2009)

That was my feeling as well.

Also, I thought they went a tad heavy on teh smack talk between the two "scientific" camps.  I'll watvh a couple more episodes, but I'm not sold on the show yet.

Peace,
Erik


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 15, 2009)

If we're talking about the same show, the matchup I saw last night was the first one I had seen - Samurai versus Viking.  The Samurai won.  The whole premise was kind of lame, IMHO, just entertainment and not any kind of 'test' to see 'which is better'.  However, I did enjoy learning a bit about the weapons and method of combat each used.  I doubt if I'd go seek it out, but if it came up whilst channel surfing...maybe.

I think next week is ninjas versus hippy chicks.


----------



## Ronin74 (Apr 23, 2009)

Who is the deadliest warrior? I have no idea.

Who is the deadliest being to ever walk this Earth? Chuck Norris.


----------



## clfsean (Apr 23, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I think next week is ninjas versus hippy chicks.



Hippy chicks win... they lift an arm, show the pit, ninja fall over dead from shock...


----------

